# Sugar free sweets



## happydog (Jun 25, 2014)

I have not had any sweets since diagnosis.  A friend has given me some sugar free sweets.  They don't have any ingredients on them so I don't know what has been used to make them "sweet".  I am not really a sweet eater and would only eat one now and again, but are they safe?


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 25, 2014)

Depends. Some people find that sugar free sweets actually raise their blood sugar as much as normal sweets.

Quite a lot more people find sugar free sweets cause gastric distress, ranging from 'mild gurgle' to 'sounds like an interesting and complicated accident in a brewery'.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 25, 2014)

My sister bought me some sugar free sweets when I was first diagnosed. They were a mixed bag, including sherbert lemons...which I was really looking forward to! I think I tried 2 or 3 different sweets before deciding I hated them....theyre pretty disgusting. So my advice is to try one...you probably will hate them so much that you wont need to be worrying what affect they have on your levels as you will never eat them


----------



## Pinktoes (Jun 25, 2014)

I always loved a sweet, but not eating them, or much chocolate, seems to have made me loose my liking for sweet things, I dont enjoy them at all, have to gobble quick jelly babies if having a hypo I have seen suger free worthers, loved thosed before, not sure what they are like.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 25, 2014)

I had mixed results, but found that most are vile tasting and my stomach disliked them.  The two I liked that didn't affect me were pepper smiths mints (xylitol) and M&S butterscotch (isomalt & sucralose).  All that said I'm not a sweet eater so I have one in a blue moon.  I'd give em a try and see what happens, you'll probably find you don't want anymore but if they happen to be good and don't upset you BG or stomach then you've found a tasty treat


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's a hard boiled sweet type of thing I've never felt the need to go down the sugar-free route.

One sweet can only weigh what... 5g? OK, so most likely that is pretty much all glucose syrup, but even so I can get a meal guestimate wrong by 5g easily. And if I'm walking about/doing housework/fetching/carrying 5g here or there is often quite a good thing.

The trick, of course, is being able to stop at one


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 25, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> If it's a hard boiled sweet type of thing I've never felt the need to go down the sugar-free route.
> 
> One sweet can only weigh what... 5g? OK, so most likely that is pretty much all glucose syrup, but even so I can get a meal guestimate wrong by 5g easily. And if I'm walking about/doing housework/fetching/carrying 5g here or there is often quite a good thing.
> 
> The trick, of course, is being able to stop at one



I can second that, one uncle joe's mint ball (the only sweet I love) had no impact, but even though I like them I wouldn't be tempted to have more than, so not too much of a risk


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh yes stopping at one is hard! I had 1 chocolate finger this morning! Gave the rest of the pack to my neighbour lol


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 25, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Oh yes stopping at one is hard! I had 1 chocolate finger this morning! Gave the rest of the pack to my neighbour lol



Oh i agree. Wine gums are my problem or things like that. I'm just not able to stop. So i now avoid them at all costs


----------



## sakshisawant (Apr 11, 2018)

I like to eat sweet. My friend also suggested me sugar free sweets and I used it. It is not harmful. Mouthwatering Kiwi Firni is my favourite dish. I am using the Sugar free natura in sweet dish. Sugar free natura is consist of using Sucralose which is a derivative of Sugar. It gives you the sweet taste of sugar and enjoy to eat sweets without having to worry about gaining excess calories. You can also try it...


----------



## Amigo (Apr 11, 2018)

I quite like some of the ‘sugar free sweets’ from M&S and Aldi but my husband said they smell disgusting! 

(I mean whilst I’m eating them incidentally)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2018)

sakshisawant said:


> I like to eat sweet. My friend also suggested me sugar free sweets and I used it. It is not harmful. Mouthwatering Kiwi Firni is my favourite dish. I am using the Sugar free natura in sweet dish. Sugar free natura is consist of using Sucralose which is a derivative of Sugar. It gives you the sweet taste of sugar and enjoy to eat sweets without having to worry about gaining excess calories. You can also try it...


Interesting site.  I've noticed they have Sucralose sweeteners for baking which surprised me as I didn't think Sucralose based sweeteners could be used for baking as they are unstable at certain temperatures.  At least they shouldn't contain polyols.


----------



## Radders (Apr 22, 2018)

I like the Hula butterscotch , mint humbug and rhubarb & custard sweets. My digestion is not troubled by the isomalt sweetener in them unless I eat a whole packet and then it’s only mild, and they don’t seem to affect my levels. 
My tastebuds have also changed so that I often find things too sweet but strangely that doesn’t seem to affect these. I was never a fan of boiled sweets but these are more creamy tasting, like toffee.
I was very pleased to see that Morrisons now stock them considerably cheaper than Holland & Barrett, and even better, Aldi do their own version in similar flavours. 
I find them useful if I get the munchies at work but levels are fine so I don’t need any nourishment, or if I’m out and about and my mouth feels a bit dry.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 22, 2018)

Radders said:


> I like the Hula butterscotch , mint humbug and rhubarb & custard sweets. My digestion is not troubled by the isomalt sweetener in them unless I eat a whole packet and then it’s only mild, and they don’t seem to affect my levels.
> My tastebuds have also changed so that I often find things too sweet but strangely that doesn’t seem to affect these. I was never a fan of boiled sweets but these are more creamy tasting, like toffee.
> I was very pleased to see that Morrisons now stock them considerably cheaper than Holland & Barrett, and even better, Aldi do their own version in similar flavours.
> I find them useful if I get the munchies at work but levels are fine so I don’t need any nourishment, or if I’m out and about and my mouth feels a bit dry.





I like those too Radders and also the ones from Aldi.


----------



## JenJ (Apr 27, 2018)

Home Bargains do some sugar free sweets called Diablo in cappucino and strawberry & cream flavours. They're actually not that bad, I was quite surprised! Boots ones are not so nice!


----------



## Drummer (Apr 27, 2018)

the reviews of Haribo sugar free gummi bears on Amazon and other places are absolutely hysterical - if you have the same sense of humour as me -


----------



## JenJ (Apr 27, 2018)

Drummer said:


> the reviews of Haribo sugar free gummi bears on Amazon and other places are absolutely hysterical - if you have the same sense of humour as me -


I second that - I was in tears!!!


----------



## KayC (Apr 28, 2018)

Drummer said:


> the reviews of Haribo sugar free gummi bears on Amazon and other places are absolutely hysterical - if you have the same sense of humour as me -


Just had a quick peak at the Amazon review.  Somebody said ' My a*s was literally a cappuccino machine '  OMG


----------



## Lanny (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh, @KayC, you just made me roar with laughter! I’ll off to check those reviews myself! What a hoot!


----------



## Lanny (Apr 28, 2018)

Ooh! That certainly brightened up the early hours with my explosive roars of laughter!  I’m duly warned then!


----------

